# Not settling in



## Charlotte2412 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello
We have now had our rescue for 2 and a half months.she seems to have settled in the house but won't let us near her and still hisses and gets her claws out if we do. Any suggestions? I'm losing patience slightly


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Do you know any of her history? She could have been beaten or kicked before she got to you. Which is a good reason for her not letting you near her. It will take time and patience for her to learn to trust that you won't hurt her.


----------



## Charlotte2412 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> Do you know any of her history? She could have been beaten or kicked before she got to you. Which is a good reason for her not letting you near her. It will take time and patience for her to learn to trust that you won't hurt her.


She was in cats protection with her brother and mum as a little kitten and that's all we know. Just hoping she does eventually come round


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

So she's still quite young? You will need to be patient with her. You've only had her for 10 weeks and she needs time.


----------



## Charlotte2412 (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes she's around 7 months now. Okay i will have more patience. Thank you for your advice


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Charlotte2412 said:


> Hello
> We have now had our rescue for 2 and a half months.she seems to have settled in the house but won't let us near her and still hisses and gets her claws out if we do. Any suggestions? I'm losing patience slightly


Can we have more detail. What, specifically, are you doing when she hisses and reacts defensively?

How old is she?

Where does she spend most of her time?

What kind of household? (quiet, one or two adults, loud, running shouting children, anything in between)

What did you do with her, when you first brought her home?


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

OP, definitely read what other people say on here. They have much more knowledge about cats than I do and will really help.


----------



## Charlotte2412 (Feb 9, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Can we have more detail. What, specifically, are you doing when she hisses and reacts defensively?
> 
> How old is she?
> 
> ...





lorilu said:


> Can we have more detail. What, specifically, are you doing when she hisses and reacts defensively?
> 
> How old is she?
> 
> ...


When we rescued her she was very shy in her kennel, she came in with her brother and mum a few weeks old and was always protected by her brother, apparently she came in with diarrhoea and she was 6 months when we rescued her, I'm not sure if she was always in kennels before we rescued her. I live in a 3 bedroom house by myself most of the time as my partner works away. I have no children or other animals. We kept her in the kitchen for a month and i spent a lot of time sat near her playing with her toys and talking to her. After a month i let her roam the house whilst I'm in after work and she seems confident around the house but when i walk past her she runs away and hides and when i put my hand out to give her a treat she'll run away or always dabs me with her claws out. I've never been able to stroke her. She also occasionally hisses when i walk past her first thing in the morning. I've done a bit of research and don't know what else to try. It's been 2 and a half months since we've had her now.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

It's a shame she had to be separated from her litter mate, they were probably bonded, and she may be grieving.

Obviously she does need more time, but she seems very hand shy. I would stop reaching your hand toward her, even with treats. When she hits you with claws out she is telling you she doesn't like it. If you stop, that shows her you can be trusted to listen to her.

Feed her wet food on a schedule, talking to her, using her name, but place her dish down without trying to touch her.

When I rescued a young shelter cat, unsocialized, it took about 2 years before she allowed me to pet her. She was fine with my other cats, but did not like humans. Sent me to the ER with bites twice before I learned my lesson to let her adjust at her own pace. She;s 13 now and is on my lap as I type. : )


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

We had a rescue who was very badly treated, we had him for around 15 years.

He was very happy living with us but never really liked people, he would let us pet him and unlike yours wouldn't hiss, scratch or bite but if we sat down beside him he would get up and move to another seat. It always made us a bit sad but he was happy so we didn't really press the issue. He came round a bit late in life. Tho if anyone outside our immediate family ever came into the house he would immediately hide in an upstairs bedroom

Sometimes they just need time, maybe he will never fully come around but I am sure he will become much less aggressive as he learns you wont hurt him.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds as if her Mum may have been a stray in which case the kittens wouldn't have had contact with humans until the family came into rescue. It may take months rather than weeks for her to gain confidence with you but then she may still run away and be afraid of strangers. My adult girl is like this, she sometimes runs away when we are walking about and disappears completely when people come to the house. You need to take things at her pace and not try forcing her to interact with you as this will only increase her stress. I'm sure things will get better, patience is the name of the game with nervous cats.


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

I took a stray its the one in the picture .she was very nervous never hissed or anything .but with other people she can be bad.hissing growling. It took her a year to get to know my neighbour and friends but i tell them let her come to you on her terms . but once she knows you shes fine .with cats its a question of time. i never thought brambles would sit on my knee or in bed let me brush her but shes fine now .i hope yours gets better which he will .just be patient and you will be ok


----------



## Drummer (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm very shocked the cats protection let you have her if she wasn't socialised. Cat nip toys would be a good start when you use them near her. Change her food to dry and then give her yummy chicken or fish by hand on the sofa so she associates you to good things.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Drummer said:


> I'm very shocked the cats protection let you have her if she wasn't socialised. Cat nip toys would be a good start when you use them near her. Change her food to dry and then give her yummy chicken or fish by hand on the sofa so she associates you to good things.


A diet of dry food is very bad for kittens , don't do it.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 27, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> A diet of dry food is very bad for kittens , don't do it.


I have pedigree British shorthairs, wet food from packets is the worst thing you can feed them, use either raw meat or meat with bones


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Fair enough but that's not the same as dry food.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 27, 2017)

My cat is never 1 foot away from me as it's his choice, he sleeps on top of me at night. I can't shut a door as it upsets him. He even goes on holiday with me. Nothing I've forced


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Drummer said:


> I have pedigree British shorthairs*, wet food from packets is the worst thing you can feed them, *use either raw meat or meat with bones





Drummer said:


> I'm very shocked the cats protection let you have her if she wasn't socialised. Cat nip toys would be a good start when you use them near her. *Change her food to dry* and then give her yummy chicken or fish by hand on the sofa so she associates you to good things.


Why are you still insisting that dry food is better for cats and wet food is bad for them.
You have been asked to supply links to any evidence that supports your claim and so far you have produced none.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.british-shorthair.co.uk/FeedingGuide.html


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I think this thread has been derailed somewhat - there's some great advice here from lots of very wise cat owners.

It's odd you say that she hisses in the morning. My male cat will very occaisionally hiss at his sister, but only ever first thing in the morning - maybe our cats just hate mornings


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Drummer said:


> I have pedigree British shorthairs


That's a pretty one in the picture!


----------

